
The Internet is broken - lacabra
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/technology/evan-williams-medium-twitter-internet.html
======
guylepage3
“I thought once everybody could speak freely and exchange information and
ideas, the world is automatically going to be a better place,” Evan Williams
says. “I was wrong about that.”

Great quote.

